# Alum Shuttcraft and Black Widow Redone !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I took Wingshooter's Alum Shuttlecraft and put it in our tumbling machine and then anodized it. I then put a OD wrap around the grip, I think it looks pretty military ;- )









This is one of my Barnett Black Widow slings that i turned around, added the attachment method that I described in another post, and then re-did the arm brace. The yellow pieces are just 3/8 pieces of tubing that keep the brace from slipping !









wll


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Excellent, I like that finish much better. Good job.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Sooo jealous of the aluminum shuttlecraft!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, the Shuttlecraft looks even more amazing after being anodized! Really like the OD wrap too. Want!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Wow, the Shuttlecraft looks even more amazing after being anodized! Really like the OD wrap too. Want!


Ya, It came out pretty cool, It looks pretty bad for sure, if your wondering how it shoots .... Scotty, beam my up ;- )

wll


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

That shuttlecraft is awesome!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

wll said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, the Shuttlecraft looks even more amazing after being anodized! Really like the OD wrap too. Want!
> ...


Let me know if you ever think of letting this one go. 

Tom


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

The Shuttlecraft does indeed look awesome!


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Is that shuttle craft for sale


----------

